# Questions and Ponderings



## oelph (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had reflux for 5 years now. It started, as far as I can recall, waking up feeling a burning sensation in my throat. The doc prescribed Ranitidine and months later I switched to Rabeprazole, which I have taken ever since. I'd actually got the dose down to 10mg every other day. I've tried coming off them twice this year. The first time didn't go so well. The second time (September) has been better but not perfect. I'm 4 1/2 weeks since my last tablet. I've had two mornings where I woke up with the burning sensation. I've had a constant irritated throat - more the back of my mouth where your palate is. I think it's caused me to generate more saliva and be very conscious of swallowing, which in turn has made it worse. Occasionally (maybe 4 or 5 times in a day) I burp and accompanying it is a slight burning sensation which lasts for a minute or so. I drink water immediately after. I've had two endoscopies in the last 5 years, both normal. I've also had an ultrasound to check gallbladder and liver.Over all this time I've pondered my condition, trying to pin point what the cause has been and here are some thoughts and questions which I'd like to throw out there in case someone has an answer, thought or similar experience.* The burning sensations seem to coincide with burping* I feel that my bowel movements, whilst regular, are sluggish or less than perfect, which makes me wonder if slow stomach emptying is actually the underlying issue* Diet doesn't seem to have a great effect - I don't drink coffee or alcohol. Low carb seemed to work for a few days but then failed.* Gaviscon and ordinary h2 blockers don't seem to help much, which makes me think it isn't about excess acid but back to this belching which is bringing some up with it* I've been seeing a Chiropractor since May, once a week. I'm not sure if it's helped and I'm going to mention that at my next appointment.* I'm still concerned about being on PPIs for 5+ years. But then again if I can go back to 10mg a day or less and cure my symptoms is that such a bad thing?I'd like to stay off the PPIs for at least a couple months if possible - give myself half a chance at quitting them. But if the symptoms persist then am I doing myself an injustice by not going back to them?I think, like all of us, we'd like either a 100% answer and cure, or at least some indication of the cause and a natural way, either through diet, exercise or herbal, to prevent our symptoms. With so many people suffering it's strange that we haven't cracked it.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi oelph,I'm quite new to severe heartburn, so not sure I can be of much help. The cause of mine remains undiagnosed. It started after laying a patio at work, and that makes me think i might have done myself an injury. Possibly a hiatal hernia? I also suffer the belching and irritated throat, more frequently now I have reduced my dose of omeprazole.I too share your concerns about a 'lifetime' of taking ppi's. Although 40mg of omeprazole controlled my symptoms, it's still at least double the recommended maintenance dose of 10-20mg. I am unfamiliar with your ppi, but it sounds like you have been doing well to get it down to one every other day, then to cease completely.Presumably your endoscopies showed no hhernia? could you look at some of the more natural ways to manage gerd, eg apple cider vinegar? there's loads of info on the net to peruse.Common sense suggests to me that taking a break from ppi's is a really good idea, perhaps it allows your body to catch up absorbing some of the nutrients it may have missed out on?what does your chiroprator do for you?


----------



## oelph (Sep 19, 2007)

Yours does sound like the case of something physical (hernia) as the cause. My chiro does work on my back, neck and stomach. It's a whole body treatment which is more about ensuring the nervous system is free from obstruction (subluxations in the spine) which can interfere with the body/brain communication. Without that good communication and feedback your organs don't function as well. That's the theory anyway.I've read that chiros can perform some manipulations to help or even fix hernias.I'm definitely still exploring the alternatives but haven't ruled out going back to the PPIs. It depends how long I can put up with this irritated throat! It's odd - it isn't sore, but dry and 'hairy'. And not lower in my throat but right at the top - the roof of my mouth towards the back.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi oelph, after reading your last post I thought, "why can't i drop the rest of my ppi dose?"So i did. Gradually over a few days.It's been over a week now. i've had one bad day, yesterday. i took some tums [2] before bed.I've been on the 'folk' remedy. ie, apple cider vinegar [1 tsp in a large glass water plus one pinch of bicarbonate of soda added] sipped over the day.In addition, i've been doing exercise, six out of seven days a week, enough to get my lungs, diaphragm and associated tissues really working, and also watching my posture [sitting upright, rather than slouching].I feel much better, and have seen greatly reduced symptoms.Next I plan to find a chiropractor, who I hope will be able to help me further.Thanks for inspiring the change. How are you managing?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

UPDATE. after 4 weeks...Still off the PPI.Now off the ACV.Very little heartburn to report. I am taking tums if i get after meal burps.My cardio exercise [cycling] continues to improve my health. I think that getting my lungs and diaphragm working is making a big difference.I'm really pleased to have dropped the ppi as it was mucking up my ibs-d control.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mr 100 said:


> UPDATE. after 4 weeks...Still off the PPI.Now off the ACV.Very little heartburn to report. I am taking tums if i get after meal burps.My cardio exercise [cycling] continues to improve my health. I think that getting my lungs and diaphragm working is making a big difference.I'm really pleased to have dropped the ppi as it was mucking up my ibs-d control.


Thanks for the update on the campaign and I am glad to hear the cardio is helping. I cycle to school a couple of times a week and try to get on the elliptical trainer 3-4 times a week. When I do, I feel healthier; when I don't, I don't. Funny thing, that.Mark


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Update.In Feb/March2012, after 3 months approx, my reflux/lump in throat started again and GP advised a return to the PPI [omeprazole 20mg] and sent me to see the upper GI consultant.Upper GI consultant put me on waiting list for upper endoscope.Had scope last week. Initial findings were Gastritis and small area of Barretts oesophagus.3x biopsies taken from duodenum, stomach and oesophagus.Biopsy results in a few weeks.I still have this lump in the throat feeling and think it may be caused by Pepsin. [search on Jamie Koufman, for more info]Oelph, if you are still around, how are you doing?


----------



## maverick3934 (Jan 1, 2013)

i would ask the doctor to check for h plyori and sibo


----------

